# Need some Orc and Goblin advice



## aja10000 (Jan 27, 2010)

Hey people I need some orc and goblin advice. I don't really have a tactic yet, so can you help me?


----------



## aja10000 (Jan 27, 2010)

Please someone, I need help! any orc player can respond or if you know orc tactics like the back of your hand.


----------



## Yilmar (Sep 12, 2009)

try searching the web for some armylists or battle reports on O&G.
they generally come with some very usefull tactical advice.
And don't rush so much through your posts, theyre simply aren't many O&G players here.


----------



## Fen-Dweller (Sep 25, 2009)

Well... What kind of game do you play? What models do you have, if any? Do you like certain units more? Give us some info on what you'd like, and I'll see what I can do, being the greenie that I am.


----------



## matty570 (Jun 14, 2007)

It is definitely useful to know whether you have something in mind for an army, do you have a theme that you want to use, ie goblin list, night goblin list, savage orc, orc, magic heavy, speed etc OnG have many flexible builds and tactics are largely dependant on making the best of the units that you want to take.


----------



## stevenhassell (Aug 5, 2009)

orcs are crazy army and are more played for fun than just to win. thanks to anomsity.

now a good mix is always best. a few units of night gobos with fanatics make any player worry about cheap cannon fodder moving up on them. 
bor boys are a good hard hitter for down the center
doom divers are wicked fun and just crazy
trolls are hard hitters as well.
and you have to have a giant
you really need to tell us what your looking for in a orc and gobo army


----------



## aja10000 (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm doing as many Black Orcs as possible, but I don't have any, here's what I have
19 Orc Boyz with fc and additional choppas
20 Night Goblins with spears and fc
20 night goblins see above
20 night goblins with fc and short bows
2 orc big bosses one with shield and boar another with battle standard


----------



## aja10000 (Jan 27, 2010)

O I forgot I have 3 fanatics


----------



## aja10000 (Jan 27, 2010)

I also forgot I have a Troll


----------



## stevenhassell (Aug 5, 2009)

more fanatics (max it) and you need some arty, rock labba, spear chucka or doom divers. a single troll will get shot to pices and a single unit str 3 dose nothing for you get at least one more mabey two. keep them close to your general to use his leadership


----------



## aja10000 (Jan 27, 2010)

so how about black orcs should I get them or not


----------



## aja10000 (Jan 27, 2010)

What should I do with the stuff I have now, like should I do anvil and hammer, or something like that.


----------



## CoNnZ (Mar 28, 2009)

http://www.da-warpath.com/
This is a really nice website dedicated entirely to OnG. They should be able to help you out much more.
Get the black orcs definatelly and give them shields.


----------



## aja10000 (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks CoNnZ


----------



## stevenhassell (Aug 5, 2009)

black orcs are good there a elite kinda orc, and if i rember they dont test for anomisaty.. or at least use to not. you dont really have to have the black orc modles for them to be black orcs, just paint them with a darker shade of green, to distinguish them from you normal orcs, mine are the the old school ones all same pose but i painted them with a dark green and they came out nice.
never destroy modles!!! no anvil and hammer!!! what if you want to play a 6000 pint battle!


----------



## murdock129 (Apr 3, 2008)

Black Orcs are useful, especially when put close to other strong units since they'll prevent animosity (at least most of the time)

If your Warboss is on a Wyvern then I advise against Trolls since Trolls stupidity really severely handicaps them unless their near your boss.

Night Goblins with Fanatics are a must, personally I give my Night Goblins spears, but bows can work quite well

A giant is usually a good choice, they may have a magnetic attraction to ranged weapons but if your opponent is shooting your Giant down he/she won't be shooting at the rest of your army as it charges forwards, and if they don't shoot, well a terror inducing giant jumping up and down on your enemy isn't exactly a bad thing.

Squigs and Snotling Pump Wagons are tough but difficult to use, so I personally wouldn't recommend either, and Orc Arrer Boyz are usually not a great choice either.

Savage Orcs are a bit too easy to lead into a trap and destroy.

And of your chariots I'd very much advise you take Boar Chariots not Wolf since they have a chance of reaching your enemy lines without turning into matchwood


----------

